# Protest Now?



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it worth starting a protest? (But who to?)

Like many others Im on a £10/month subscription, and without suggestions working I feel Im getting a reduced service. As such I feel somewhat aggrieved to be paying for something Im not getting.

Ive phoned SKY CR, they are friendly but helpless. If Tivo Inc cannot keep the evangelical UK crowd on board then what hope is there?

Should we start kicking the ****?

(I know, nobody will listen, no good will happen, and it will also be a waste of time, so dont tell me.)

Thanks

Nero


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm sure there must be a forum rule about starting another forum thread on the same topic as one that is still currently active and regularly being posted to?

OK I'm being a little pedantic but I can't see how starting another thread that risks losing the attention of all the people who posted in the main one complaining about the loss of Suggestions actually really helps?


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pete,

My reason for starting this thread was to gauge the appetite in trying to orchestrate a more active campaign to get Tivo to at least give us some formal engagement. 

If you don't like it then just step away.

Thanks


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nero2 said:


> My reason for starting this thread was to guage the appetite in trying to orchastrate a more active campaign to get Tivo to at least give us some formal engagement.


I'm all for a campaign in principle but its just that the other main thread on Suggestions stopping already has several proposals to that effect and contains two official posts from Tivo by TivoPony in response. So I'm not sure what is to be gained by diluting efforts across two different threads? Also I don't think talk of a campaign is really justified until Tivo have been given a decent further interval (say up to a month) since TivoPony's last post to address and remedy the problem on Suggestions and of course on lifetime subscription transfers and starting a monthly sub for a new subscriber.

Also have you considered the other possible danger that too aggressive a campaign on this subject might lead to an earlier official closure of the UK Tivo S1 service after Tivo do a deal with Sky, Freesat and Freeview+ to sell us one of those boxes at a knockdown price and perhaps with no monthly Sky+ recording charge for non subscribers to Sky services in Sky's case. Back in the USA they could probably offer a Tivo S1 to S3 upgrade path on very advantageous terms with no fee required to carry over the Lifetime Sub.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

They will sort the issue out.. I am sure..

For now, just spend 5 minutes, scanning through the guide and hitting the rec button on things you may like.... Solution found.. Manual Sugggestions???


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

6022tivo said:


> They will sort the issue out.. I am sure..
> 
> For now, just spend 5 minutes, scanning through the guide and hitting the rec button on things you may like.... Solution found.. Manual Sugggestions???


I can already do that on my Sky HD box.... but I don't pay a tenner a month for it


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Goooner1 said:


> I can already do that on my Sky HD box.... but I don't pay a tenner a month for it


You do, well you actually pay a lot more for it in Sky's hidden subscription charges..


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Goooner1 said:


> I can already do that on my Sky HD box.... but I don't pay a tenner a month for it


Try browsing Sky Movies on Sky HD for three weeks time and see how far you get!

Or even next week unless you are a very patient man.

(BTW, I love Pete lecturing on thread discipline. Oh the irony)


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I'm no great Sky apologist, but what's hidden in their subscription charges? I know what I'm paying each month and it doesn't vary, so what's hidden?

I also know that the Sky EPG is horrible compared to TiVo, can't argue with that (hopefully when the new one gets rolled out it might improve things, but I'm not holding my breath ) I see no reason why I would want to browse Sky movies for 3 weeks time, If I did, I'm sure something like Digiguide would suffice and I bet that costs a lot less than &#163;10 per month


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Goooner1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm no great Sky apologist, but what's hidden in their subscription charges? I know what I'm paying each month and it doesn't vary, so what's hidden?


Okay. Not so much 'hidden' as is not free but included in the price 



Goooner1 said:


> ...I'm sure something like Digiguide would suffice and I bet that costs a lot less than £10 per month


Only by a penny  But it' gets cheaper the longer subs you buy. Can't say that about Sky


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Okay. Not so much 'hidden' as is not free but included in the price
> 
> Only by a penny  But it' gets cheaper the longer subs you buy. Can't say that about Sky


I pay £8.99 per year which I think is fairly reasonable as I often spot things that I'd like to record while at work and then use TiVoWeb to set up a recording (well I used to until I decided to Ubuntu everything at home  - still working on that one...)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I got that price from their web site. Maybe that 'new subscribers only' 

As you know (from my sig!) I pimp my affilate link around a few places. I won't tell you when my (free) sub ends as you might just get depressed


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Carl you obviously don't use your own links as the one for digiguide
http://getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=1495 
goes straight to a page offering *Just £4.99 for a whole year*


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, there's not a lot of point my clicking on my own link now is there  

Nice spot though. Must be a 'special' for following an affiliate link or something as the link I followed was through the program itself to "Purchase a Sub..". Ho hum!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone claiming that they just browse through teh Sk+ interface to find things to record has a very strange view of a fun way to spend their time.

Used to do that all the time with TiVo and do now with MCE - I call up a a list of, say, all the comedy programmes for the enxt couple of weeks and browse through.

That's impossible under Sky+/SkyHD.


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Anyone claiming that they just browse through teh Sk+ interface to find things to record has a very strange view of a fun way to spend their time.


Well I certainly don't, the current Sky EPG is a nightmare, remains to be seen if the new one will improve things, but then I don't do it with TiVO either, which is why suggestions were so handy, when they were working.

If it's not fixed soon, it makes much more sense to spend a fiver a year on Digiguide than continue to pay a tenner a month for a disfunctional TiVo.


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Carl you obviously don't use your own links as the one for digiguide
> http://getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=1495
> goes straight to a page offering *Just £4.99 for a whole year*


Has anyone got this to work for the stated £4.99 recently? I've tried it and it's asking for £9.99

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Same here, even the multiple years don't work out at &#163;4.99.


----------



## JaybirdUK (Apr 9, 2005)

Im up for protesting about the shameless way tivo have treated the Uk customers.

Reduce our subs fee now to match the reduction in service!


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

countjocular said:


> Has anyone got this to work for the stated £4.99 recently? I've tried it and it's asking for £9.99
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


There was definitely a £4.99 option a few weeks ago, when the TiVo suggestion problem first reared it's head, unfortunately it now seems to have disappeared.

Even at £9.99 it's still a lot cheaper than a monthly TiVo sub.

If they don't make any concessions shortly, at the very least by reducing the subscription, I'll be ditching mine, once I've caught up with my recorded stuff.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Goooner1 said:


> ... once I've caught up with my recorded stuff.


So stop your sub now. It won't not let you watch what you have already recorded; unlike Sky+ of course


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good point, I'd forgotten that 

I shall indeed now cancel my sub. A sad day indeed after all these years


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

A little of the theme but as I suspect you know with Sky+ and Sky+ HD boxes can be sent over the air commands to make a recording based on a request by the owner from their mobile phone or their website.

If this feature could be expanded to make recordings based on the users taste or first run Simpsons, Stargate Atlantis, etc that would be quite cool.

Automan.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Automan said:


> A little of the theme but as I suspect you know with Sky+ and Sky+ HD boxes can be sent over the air commands to make a recording based on a request by the owner from their mobile phone or their website.
> 
> If this feature could be expanded to make recordings based on the users taste or first run Simpsons, Stargate Atlantis, etc that would be quite cool.
> 
> Automan.


I have thought there's a lot of potential here. Not sure if anyone's working on something already, but surely should be possible to knock up a third party app on a PC perhaps and port to mobiles, to do all kinds of things. Put all the logic in the app to decide what to record and it just needs to tell the Sky box to record it.

Problem is how open this platform is and whether Sky's lawyers would get involved.

I wouldn't however put any faith in Sky themselves offering these kind of features in their own web and mobile app. Sky seem to just do the minimum required and ignore any suggestions on how to make improvements that people would really love.


----------

